# Probation, That's It! Probation! For Daycare Worker



## AnjelLuvs (Sep 5, 2018)

*Daycare provider who hanged toddler in her basement sentenced to probation*






MINNEAPOLIS — A former day care provider convicted of hanging a toddler has been sentenced to probation.

Nataliia Karia received 10 years probation on Monday for hanging a toddler in her daycare and running over two men with her minivan, before attempting suicide. She had faced 13 years in prison. All of the victims of the November 2016 incident survived their injuries.

Through an interpreter, Karia asked for forgiveness.

"I apologize and I don't know if you will be able to forgive me. I have no excuse for what I did," she said.

Judge Jay Quam said this is one of the hardest cases he's ever had adding if this was a normal case, given everything that happened, he would give the most severe sentence that he could.

But he says this was not a normal case.

Karia sobbed as the prosecutor ran through the details of what happened.

"She hung (him) by the neck with a homemade noose in her basement in Minneapolis. This case is about that little boy who very well could have taken his last breath in that basement," assistant county attorney Christina Warren said.

More: Illinois day care workers accused of giving toddlers melatonin gummy bears before nap time

More: Dad left on a business trip not realizing his daughter was still in the back seat of his pickup

Karia had pleaded guilty to attempted murder and criminal vehicular operation. Karia's attorney argued the cause was mental illness brought on by abuse.

"This offense was aggravated, if not wholly caused, by abuse of Nataliia's husband," defense attorney Brockton Hunter said.

Hunter provided the judge with recordings they say shows her husband's anger.

Karia told the judge, "Please help me back to my children."

The prosecutor argued that mental illness is not a reason to give Karia probation instead of prison.

"It's not that mentally ill shouldn't go to prison. the Department of Corrections is incredibly well equipped to handle the needs of the mentally ill," Warren said.

The sentencing was a continuation of proceedings that began in May. At that time, Claire and Jennifer Booth, the mothers of the toddler, gave emotional victim impact statements in court.

“Based on prior actions and history, I would not feel comfortable with simply probation. Because everybody that has testified today has said they trusted her with their children. Well you’re fine and you’re trustworthy and you’re caring until you’re not,” Claire Booth said on May 23.

In May, Denys Karia testified his mother suffered both physical and mental abuse in Ukraine and here in America. Denys said that his mother told him she had suicidal thoughts and a week before the incident told him she was worried she might hurt someone else, but her husband would not allow her to seek help.

Joseph Sabir, who saved the child from Karia's basement, testified that he could tell she was not acting herself and told him to call the police.

“I believe what transpired that day was not a reflection of her and who she was from everything I’ve gathered from people. With a lot of medical care and treatment and support I don’t think she poses a risk to the public or her children,” Sabir said in May.

Judge Quam also handed down a 183 month stayed prison sentence, if she violates probation. Karia will be on house arrest for a couple months until the rest of probation details are determined. She could be released as early as Monday.

Following the sentencing, Jennifer Booth said, "Our family is looking forward to moving on. We have been fortunate to have a supportive, healing community surround us. We hope that Nataliia is able to move forward in her own healing journey and hope she gets the help she needs."


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## luckiestdestiny (Sep 5, 2018)

'


----------



## dicapr (Sep 5, 2018)

She should at least be locked up in a mental health facility. She should not be at home at all!


----------



## Reinventing21 (Sep 5, 2018)

This article was not well-written at all.  I do not understand what actually happened beyond the fact her husband was abusive, her own child claimed she had been suicidal, she tried to kill a toddler...I do not understand the justification of probation as in how was her situation any different than others in abusive situations?  The article leaves out too many clarifying details to begin to even process any remote possibility for why she received probation vs jail time (other than the obvious race factor).


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Sep 5, 2018)

Reinventing21 said:


> This article was not well-written at all.  I do not understand what actually happened beyond the fact her husband was abusive, her own child claimed she had been suicidal, she tried to kill a toddler...I do not understand the justification of probation as in how was her situation any different than others in abusive situations?  The article leaves out too many clarifying details to begin to even process any remote possibility for why she received probation vs jail time (other than the obvious race factor).


She's a white woman who is  crying and fragile. She needs protection. She has privilege.  She is given the consideration of being human.  And yes she was allegedly abused according to her words, I guess. I'm not seeing any psychologists backing this argument or anything. Oh and the writer is throwing around mental illness without a diagnosis attached  just as another way to play for sympathy for her delicate disposition. She's so delicate that she, after being harmed, decided to go after a poor toddler and hang them. And oh yeah she wants her family back and is so selfish that she has stated this fact because she's such a wonderful human being regardless.  Nothing about getting better, making it up to those she terrorized, working to prove that she deserves another chance, working to get her possible mental health care condition together.  At this point I would think she'd want help so that she can be worthy of the_ chance_ of being with her kids again. And the toddler, she should be concerned about the much needed mental help they'll need. Who knows what kind of ptsd or whatever hell this poor child will have to go through over the years after hanging from a makeshift noose because of her. And, she should be concerned about the damage she's caused to another family and their _child _instead of saying, "Please help me back to my children" 
 Cue tears.

Let's not delve into the other two men that she attempted to kill as well with her minivan who with luck survived.
Wanna bet the black women losing it after being hit by the bus and driving off while the WM tried to jump on her car and stop her, won't be given the same consideration? I'm willing to bet she_ will_ serve ample jail time. And no one will think about her emotional state or any of that.  At the least there should be some serious mental health care thrown in there. Heck she should be hospitalized if she's a threat to herself and others and hearing things , or thinking irrational harmful things. It's not like she will just stay home and things will be right as rain.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 5, 2018)

I. can . *NOT* . believe . this.   WHAT !


----------



## Laela (Sep 5, 2018)

..meanwhile, a homeless, hungry brother gets life w/ no parole for selling $20 of weed.


----------



## CurlyNiquee (Sep 6, 2018)

AnjelLuvs said:


> ​Judge Jay Quam said this is one of the hardest cases he's ever had adding if this was a *Black woman*, given everything that happened, he would give the most severe sentence that he could.



Corrected it.


----------



## Shula (Sep 14, 2018)

luckiestdestiny said:


> It's not like she will just stay home and things will be right as rain.



Is she going back to the home of the "abusive" husband who they are saying is the fault of all this?

I guess needing an interpreter is ok as long as the language isn't Spanish.

I saw a story the other day of how they've been throwing black women in prison for life who have killed their husbands in self defense DURING an abusive act while the abuse has been documented in 911 calls and hospital visits for years.

I'm tired.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Sep 14, 2018)

Shula said:


> Is she going back to the home of the "abusive" husband who they are saying is the fault of all this?
> 
> I guess needing an interpreter is ok as long as the language isn't Spanish.
> 
> ...



I was wondering the same thing (re to her and the "abusive" hubby). 

And in re to bw getting life:
I know it's sad. Tired is an understatement.  I wish we, as a whole (not just the lucky exception here and there), received equal consideration as human beings.


----------



## Farida (Sep 15, 2018)

In as much as I have empathy and sympathy for abuse and mental illness...

...We all know how this would have gone down if the daycare worker was black, ESPECIALLY if the kid was white.


----------

